# Cook Bros: 25th Anniversary 29er Cruiser??



## Welsh Dave (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello all, my first thread here. I hope this is the right place for it - It has a strong "Retro" theme:

Does anyone know the score with the 25th Anniversary Cruisers on the Cook Brothers website? http://www.cookbros.com/

The company history seems a bit complicated... am I correct that they're currently dormant?

Did they actually produce any of the curvy 29er cruisers that are pictured on the website?

If so, please post photos and info - I'd love to see them :thumbsup:

Thanks,

DM


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

Sadly no. I heard they were doing general machine work for different industries...but not sure. One of the california locals will probably know more.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

He made a few but collectors got them hanging collecting dust next to their merlin ________ I'm sure. It would be easier / cheaper to just get a vintage cruiser.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

My understanding was the Jim Kish made them. You may be able to get one made through him.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ckevlar said:


> He made a few but collectors got them hanging collecting dust next to their merlin ________ I'm sure. It would be easier / cheaper to just get a vintage cruiser.


i thought they were one of those urban legend things.


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

Boy named SSue said:


> My understanding was the Jim Kish made them. You may be able to get one made through him.


Didn't they share shop space, so this would make sense. I just want that stem...I farking love that stem


----------



## Welsh Dave (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your replies.
Jim Kish certainly makes some *very *nice frames. Sorry to hear that the big-wheel Cook Bros. cruiser didn't make it out of the door in large numbers - They look so great on the website.

DM


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

On-One said:


> Didn't they share shop space, so this would make sense. I just want that stem...I farking love that stem


I don't think those ever went back into production. I wanted the DX bar but they were too busy to ship one.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

*I ask again every year...*

... and he always replies, "Same story, no time".


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Buy a Coconino frame, looks almost the same.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

was an article in DirtRag about the cruisers.


i want one of the seat posts


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Or...............................


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice bit of self promotion there.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Its less self-promoting than nino and dirt-boy seem to get away with in the save some weight forum.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Actualy if I could afford it I'd be in line for one of those neo goat frames, and with the amount of input he puts in here, a free plug seems well deserved.:thumbsup:


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

I'll wait on a cooks thank you.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

ckevlar said:


> I'll wait on a cooks thank you.


The curved seat stays on the Goat look way better IMHO.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*Wait?*

It took me over a year to get a replacement spider for my cranks. Warranty issue at that. Love em though.


ckevlar said:


> I'll wait on a cooks thank you.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

*Is it really what you want?*

I've been going back and forth. I mean, I know I want a Cook Bros bike, but I think it's the vintage 26 cruiser that I'm really after. That bike has some pretty serious cache. This 29 er Snuffelufegus bike I'm pretty sure I only want because it's a Cooks. But I mean, c'mon, it's not even the same company.

I don't know if any of you have been following it, but would you buy a Nouveau Rene Herse (google it)? Same deal, kinda.

The more I look at it, the more I think a lugged SS Retrotec half (or one of its siblings) is not only more attractive, but - oh my God! - available in SIZES and, at the end of the day, actually AVAILABLE.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Nouveau Rene Herse all come up french. What's their deal?

The real deal is awesome. Worth the money they get? Thats for you to decide. I love mine. Gets ridden more than any of my bikes.










Some day I'll update the pics. I toned down the ano. blue and built up my cook's wheels.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

ckevlar said:


> The real deal is awesome. Worth the money they get?


Are they worth that much? There's a few members of the club I ride with who between them have enough old Cook's bike parts and bicycles rat holed away to start a bike shop.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rene Herse - Now made in the USA*



ckevlar said:


> Nouveau Rene Herse all come up french. What's their deal?
> 
> The real deal is awesome. Worth the money they get? Thats for you to decide. I love mine. Gets ridden more than any of my bikes.
> 
> Some day I'll update the pics. I toned down the ano. blue and built up my cook's wheels.


Dude - that's nice.

Re: Herse http://velo-orange.blogspot.com/2007/06/rene-herse-name-revived.html


----------



## ejr13 (May 8, 2005)

They were made (I designed the decals). 25 frame/forks and 25 handlebars. 2 are his. The yellow one and the one with the carbon fiber gas tank on the website are Jacks personal bikes. I have seen 1 other in person that was built up with a Sturmey Archer kickback hub that is killer.

From Jacks lips to my ears minutes ago - As far as he knows 23 of 25 are fully built up. Jack mitred the tubes and Jim tacked welded them. Jim and Jack do not share space. There are none left. He has no attack or basement to hide them in  I've been to Jacks house he has a few buildings on his property and his shop is one of them. 

They ride incrediablly well. Everyone that rides mine loves it. I rode Jack's that has MTB riser bars and it is a mean 29" machine. Feels awesome.

Yes, I need a dog bone stem also.

Hope this helps those who were curious.


----------



## Welsh Dave (Jul 26, 2005)

*Thanks, Eric!*

[Bump!]

Sorry, as the original poster, I should have kept better tabs on this thread.

Thanks to Eric for pitching in (a while ago) with definitive info on the Cooks cruiser situation...

and providing the only picture of the 29er Cruiser that I've seen outside the CBR website.

Very nice, Eric (YHM  )


----------



## elvez (Jul 9, 2007)

There's one is Austin.


----------



## wasting time (Feb 1, 2008)

I talked with Jack about getting one of these when they first came out. $1000 was a lot of money then, and I didn't throw down. I've been kicking myself ever since.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Why not just buy a Retrotech http://ingliscycles.com/bikes/retrotec_home.php

Tim


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

On-One said:


> Didn't they share shop space, so this would make sense. I just want that stem...I farking love that stem


The stem on the yellow cruiser looks like a de-stickered syncros to me. Shouldn't be too hard to find, I wouldn't think.

Plum


----------



## ajsm (Jun 23, 2008)

*I have one..*

I have the #001 frame, Jacks bike "The *****" was the prototype. Not sure how many he made total but pretty sure under 100. Love it I rode it on the Flume trail in Tahoe.. Not sure how to post Pics here If you send me a PM I can e-mail you photos and give you info. My bike was the grey one on the web site.


----------



## ejr13 (May 8, 2005)

> Not sure how many he made total but pretty sure under 100


I'm pretty sure it was 25, maybe 26 or 27 counting the prototypes.


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 8, 2004)

This seems to have the most up to date information concerning Cook Brothers http://www.cookbros.com/ Hope that helps thems who are looking.


----------



## ejr13 (May 8, 2005)

There is one on ebay now- not mine-
This one is even more rare than others as it has the gusset for the über rare carbon fiber "gas tank" storage unit.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cook-Bros-Racin...tain_Bikes&hash=item4cf180cb63#ht_1746wt_1139


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

read the stickies.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Screw the stickies.. glad he posted it.

-Schmitty-


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey! It's here!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

That's a very cool build and quite nice looking without the spar bar.


----------



## ejr13 (May 8, 2005)

> read the stickies.


Did you read my qualifier? "- not mine-" Therefore it is not spam.

This was a link to a topic about a rare item so it only helps the topic to post almost never before seen ads on bikes that never if ever are sold.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

ejr13 said:


> Did you read my qualifier? "- not mine-" Therefore it is not spam.
> 
> This was a link to a topic about a rare item so it only helps the topic to post almost never before seen ads on bikes that never if ever are sold.


 That sentence structure reads like something I would write. Not necessarily a good thing......


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

ejr13 said:


> Did you read my qualifier? "- not mine-" Therefore it is not spam.
> 
> This was a link to a topic about a rare item so it only helps the topic to post almost never before seen ads on bikes that never if ever are sold.


read the sticky again


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

girlonbike said:


> read the stickies.





girlonbike said:


> read the sticky again


You two read the sticky a little more closely. Or take some ginkgo.


----------



## ejr13 (May 8, 2005)

Feel free to take it down then. No big deal to me. 

If this was your ad please post the pics and what you wrote so we can keep the info on this topic going.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Every once in a while I'll get some guy in my shop:

Me: What are you looking for?

him: An old cook bros cruiser

Me: yes, you and everyone else

The point is, most people that have them want to keep them and if you want the og frame, then you're just going to have to pay, the fetch 1500-2000 dollars now. However they may still be out there, I've know people to pick them up at yard sales (twice now). There are a mess of them in Santa Barbara, check the fiesta cruiser run for loads of pics of that, it may be a lead worth checking out.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=92721256201#!/group.php?gid=92721256201&v=photos


----------



## ejr13 (May 8, 2005)

> There are a mess of them in Santa Barbara


 Yep. Jack told me most are in Santa Barbara and Austin, TX


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

ish said:


> You two read the sticky a little more closely. Or take some ginkgo.


What


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

So... a 135mm rear axle spacing and a Bendix 2-speed? Someone want to explain that one to me? Something had to give there...

I can't even imagine what this guy's stable looks like if a one-of-25 CB Cruiser was his commuter in slushy Toronto. :eekster:


----------



## Godless Communist (May 8, 2007)

There are indeed a bunch of CBRs in Austin. I personally know four guys who have eight or nine of the old originals between them, and one friend with a beautiful blue 25th Anniversary 29er. And for the record, all of these bikes are being ridden. Hard!


----------



## ejr13 (May 8, 2005)

There is another one for sale now on Ebay....not mine. Good but not 100% accurate info by the seller if you like these bikes.


----------

